# Little come back:)



## drizzt (Dec 13, 2009)

_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_












_Hymenopus coronatus_






_Rhombodera basalis_











enjoy


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow. They almost look like they are made of plastic.


----------



## tier (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, my old friend. I told you I missed your pictures, and now you remember me why I missed them so much. Great!

Good to see something from you,

tier


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

Those photos are awesome!


----------



## drizzt (Dec 13, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Those photos are awesome!


Awesome are that toxoderas of Yours

Any chance for ooths?


----------



## sbugir (Dec 13, 2009)

Holy balls. Amazing.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 13, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Holy balls. Amazing.


Amazing. And I bet that you're going to tell us that you took these with a pinhole camera while you were on yr lunch break!


----------



## sufistic (Dec 13, 2009)

drizzt said:


> Awesome are that toxoderas of YoursAny chance for ooths?


Just wish me luck bro. Who knows maybe in the near future me and my bro could breed them. We're not giving up though. Seriously though those photos are awesome.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol I love the second picture. Can imagine some godzilla scream sound effects in the background as he ravages a city.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 13, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 13, 2009)

Great photos.


----------



## ismart (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice! I missed your photo's as well.


----------



## drizzt (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2009)

The orchid is real cool.


----------

